

The Misfit Economy: Lessons in Creativity from Pirates, Hackers, Gangsters - dpflan
http://www.misfiteconomy.com/

======
dpflan
Full Book Title: The Misfit Economy: Lessons in Creativity from Pirates,
Hackers, Gangsters, and Other Informal Entrepreneurs.

